# How long does it take for biofilm to build up?



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

One factor is whether you have high or low light. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a Finnex Planted+ which sits 6-8" from the substrate (Carpet of HC)
I havent fount the par data for it.. but basing it off the fuge ray im guessing 30-45 ish at the substrate.. so medium light?

Would adding more fish help up the process or is it more a bi product of light time and buildup.


----------



## davesays (Aug 12, 2013)

Generally it takes about a month for biofilm to form on your surfaces in new tanks. Adding fishes and even snails would help but most importantly, make sure your tank is fully cycled before dropping your shrimp in. 

Tiger shrimp will readily breed with you CRS. If you don't intend to have Tibee offspring, do not mix them.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

What would happen "if" they did mate? What would the offspring come out as (just Incase it happens). I could always just order them after but was avoiding excessive shipping charges


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"What would happen "if" they did mate? "

You make TiBees. Some people are really into TiBs, some people aren't. They seem to be hard to come by right now.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

That could work them. I'll just be sure to cull them into a diff tank "if" they happened to mate


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm guessing tibees are Crs/cbs with the tiger stripes? Should be easy to find if I have to


----------

